# Haitian pork, in this case RIBS



## williamzanzinger (May 16, 2008)

I wanted to post this pictorial recipe guide for anyone looking to try something new that is GUARANTEED to blow your mind, no exaggeration. Haitian food is not readily available and for the most part unknown. I wont get into cultural tutorial but this is an example of their african/french/creole preperations. It begins with making the creole seasoning blend which is dominated by garden fresh vegetables, spicy peppers and cloves. Their are definetely similar tones to jerk spice but few and far between. Give it atry , I guarantee you can make it rich selling this dish on any corner
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






First you must assemble these ingredient+soy sauce which didnt make it to the photo.

Parsley 
peppers
onions
garlic
scotch bonnets
shallot
scallions
bitter orange juice(or lime)
thmye
whole cloves
pork

These are the ingredients that make it to the spice mix and get pureed



marinate ribs overnight for best bet
then add ribs,marinade and all and enough bitter orange juice to get your slow simmer going. The ribs and veg will give off liquid to add to the pot. Cover and let go until soup tender. Thats where I am now. Ill post the end of this jouney in less tha an hour!!


----------



## cowgirl (May 16, 2008)

Mmmmm  William, it looks excellent so far, can't wait to see the finished pork.


----------



## williamzanzinger (May 16, 2008)

When the pork is tender/ almost falling off the bone, drain out liquid, set ribs aside. Chop up some additional onion and peppers. Heat some oil in your pot and fry the ribs just till toasted(remember there fully cooked). Salt ribs and toss with veg. Serve. The cloves really season this one well and needless to say there some fire crackers.





Have fun.


----------



## cowgirl (May 16, 2008)

Yum.... Awesome William!


----------



## lownslow (May 16, 2008)

Wow thanks so much.  I am ordering my first smoker tommorow and it won't be here for a while and all these Q-views are killing me.  This one I can do now, I am psyched!


----------



## texas smiter (May 16, 2008)

This looks popping good and spicy!
Scotch Bonnets.. little atom bombs for the mouth.

I just had my dessert for the evening, vanilla ice cream and Kahlua...
but I had no problem imagining what these taste like!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Still new here... what type of shortening you using?

How much soy sauce?

Thanks!

.


----------



## williamzanzinger (May 16, 2008)

I used crisco just cause thats what I had in the house. Any old oil would do. As for the soy I used about half a cup. You will have extra seasoning when your done, this can be frozen until next time.


----------



## richtee (May 16, 2008)

Nice lookin' stuff. For me, it's a shame the cloves are so integral to the recipe. Can't stand the things. Eh, maybe I'll try it without- they look sooo good in the pot!


----------



## williamzanzinger (May 16, 2008)

No Rich, dont do it. Ill tell you what most people who have tried these ribs when ive made them have said even upon me telling them that they didnt taste the cloves. Oh, but I know there there, and I know they need to be there. With all the other very potent ingredients the cloves almost act like MSG only hightening the floral essence of the other flavors. Not that I would try to change your mind about cloves but an example would be in ketchup, there in there just not in a way that someone over studs a  ham or those obnoxious clove ciggarettes
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Give it a try Rich. You certainly wont be dissapointed.


----------



## gooose53 (May 16, 2008)

That is an interesting concoction!  Might just have to give that a try, it sure looks good!!


----------



## congosmoker (May 16, 2008)

looks great.  I'm going to give this one a try!  Thanks.


----------



## richtee (May 16, 2008)

OK.... I shall. Kinda like me explaining anchovies to some folks...LOL!


----------



## lownslow (May 17, 2008)

Yumm, I'm totally doing this dish for tommorow.  I also have some deer and elk ribs I'm going to throw in as well.  So how much soy do you use?  I would guess about 1/3 C.  Is that shortning or lard?


----------



## williamzanzinger (May 17, 2008)

Thats good ole crisco. In fact the original recipes call for Maggi and not soy. I bought the maggi and used it, its good and you should use it if youve got it , otherwise soy is good, if not better. use it for salt content(when its too damn salty, youve just added too much).


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jun 7, 2008)

Anybody try this yet? cmon guys/girls A new taste experience is waiting for you.


----------



## supervman (Jun 7, 2008)

No Sorry. 
THOSE ROCK! 
EXCELLENT choice in the marinade ingredients!! 
Can't wait to make em. 
MUCH APPRECIATED ! 
THANK YOU! 
V


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jun 7, 2008)

Dont delay!!! Im trying to spread the love.


----------



## nick (Jun 7, 2008)

Man, that's awesome looking! The plating makes ya wanna jump through the puter screen and chow down! Great job.


----------



## peaches70 (Dec 30, 2011)

I made this recipe is delicious !!! Making more right NOW!!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Now this is a keeper for sure. I don;t care where it came from I want some of this stuff.


----------



## harleysmoker (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow looks good!


----------

